# "javac" in der Eingabeaufforderung



## javalampe (1. Okt 2012)

Hallo, vor etwa 2h kam der Postmann und brachte mir mein Buch von Amazon "Java 7 - jetzt lerne ich" zusammen mit BF3 :lol:

Ich bin also wirklich gaaanz neu in Java. und gehe gerade das Buch durch. :rtfm:

Ich hab: Win7/64Bit/Java7

Zu meinem Problem:

Also, in hab hier C:\Java\Kap02, die Datei HalloWelt.java gespeichert

```
// Dies ist die erste Anwendung

public class HalloWelt {
    public stattic void main (String[] args) {
        System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");
	}
}
```

Ich bin in die Eingabeaufforderung gegangen und habe erstmal den Pfad gewechselt (_cd C:\Java\Kap02_)

Jetzt sollte ich, wie im Buch geschrieben, das eingeben: _javac HalloWelt.java_

Aber da kommt nur: _Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden._

Ich habs immer wieder versucht und glaube nicht das ich mich verschrieben hab :bahnhof:
Ich habs auf jeden Fall so geschrieben: _javac HalloWelt.java_

Hoffe ihr wisst, was dahinter steckt ;-)

MfG


----------



## KingOfExceptions (1. Okt 2012)

Hast du den Compiler von Java überhaupt heruntergeladen? Ansonsten gehe nochmal Schritt für Schritt dieses Tutorial durch und melde dich, wenn es immernoch Probleme gibt: Kapitel 5


----------



## bone2 (1. Okt 2012)

wenn du die jdk installiert hast, ist wahrscheinlich nur die umgebungsvariable nicht richtig eingestellt
http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Spewer (1. Okt 2012)

Erstmal JDK runterladen und Classpath etc. setzen


----------



## Brixto (1. Okt 2012)

Hallo javalampe, 

erstens 
	
	
	
	





```
public stattic void main (String[] args) {
```

muss es 
	
	
	
	





```
public static /* ein t zu viel */ void main (String[] args) {
```
 heißen

zweitens ist dein JAVA_HOME warscheinlich nicht gesetzt, schau mal hier

http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/94072-java-umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Gast2 (1. Okt 2012)

der classpath und JAVA_HOME haben mit dem Problem wenig bis gar nichts zu tun.

Schau dir den Link von bone2 an, du musst die PATH Umgebungsvariable setzen. Oder dir das JDK vorher runterladen, falls noch nicht getan.


----------



## javalampe (1. Okt 2012)

Also, erstmal danke, wegen dem Tippfehler ^_^
Dann... also zusammen mit dem Buch, gabs auch die softwaren, also auch diese "Java-SDK", die ich installieren musste.
Es gab für Windows

jdk-7-windows-i586.exe
jdk-7-windows-x64.exe

ich hab 64 Bit und habe mich fürs zweite entschieden, ist richtig gewesen oder?

i586 = 32 Bit Betriebssystem
x64 = 64 Bit Betriebssystem

oder?


----------



## bone2 (1. Okt 2012)

ja, wenn du die installiert hast, dann pass die umgebungsvariable an. link siehe mein erster post


----------



## javalampe (1. Okt 2012)

Danke euch allen!  Es hat geklappt :toll:


----------

